# Mookees Need Homes In Southern California



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've had a call from the daughter of an elder pigeon fancier who passed away recently. He specialized in Mookees and there are 35 of them that need to find homes. I cannot take all these birds, so if you are interested in Mookees, let me know, and I'll put you in touch with the daughter.

I am told that the gentleman developed the red Mookees and was a long time breeder and shower. The daughter did tell me that none of these birds are banded as her father fell ill and wasn't able to take care of the birds and banding as needed. She also told me that he was starting over with his Mookee breeding since he lost his entire stock to a raccoon attack. Further that she cannot attest to the quality of these birds but would be grateful to have any/all end up in a good home.

Birds are located in Artesia CA

Terry


----------



## fancycritter (Apr 26, 2012)

I am intereted in the Mookee's. Please call me 2067791420


----------

